# ALGERIA | Railways



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

train for algeria thye are in switzeland can see the logo sntf


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Have these trains arrived Algeria?


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

yes they are in algeria 
but they diferent model the one above is already in circulation ,they will increase the number step by step 
all train within few years will be new in algeria 



serdar samanlı;20439095 said:


> Have these trains arrived Algeria?


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

railway network


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

train in algeria tv 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x52vrg_emergence-dune-nouvelle-algerie_news


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

train in the tv

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x52vrg_emergence-dune-nouvelle-algerie_news


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

train above down algiers subway


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

construction bechar bridge south west


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

train for suburb algiers (seen tv) just came in (algiers port )


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Very impressive! Algerian railways look like they'll be running excellent stock at least!


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

Railway & trains in Algeria 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

History:


istory of railway in Algeria began in April 1857, Algiers was the second city after Paris to have railway established, and Algeria was among the first countries to have the trains.
Now Algeria has nearly 5000Km of heavy railway


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

El-Achir Tunnel: the longest of its kind in Africa
Excavation of the $140 million, 5.2 km-long El-Achir railway double tunnel, 150 km southeast of Algiers


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

new train coming (switzerland ) they will be in service for algiers suburb and the vicinity big algiers


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

very nice development...

are those Spanish made trains?


icosium said:


>


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

yes they are from spain 

made by CAF company located in saint sebastian 






Kuvvaci said:


> very nice development...
> 
> are those Spanish made trains?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

icosium said:


> new train coming (switzerland ) they will be in service for algiers suburb and the vicinity big algiers


Very nice and modern


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

ruslan33 said:


> Very nice, Go algeria. Even oil rich S.Arabia or UAE doesn't have such nice trains and train infrastructure like you do.


If those countries are oil rich why would they need trains?


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

how much of the network is double-track?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

serdar samanlı;28422160 said:


> If those countries are oil rich why would they need trains?


because train is safe, economic and the best mass transportation way in the world. America and Britain hold the oil market of the world, Russia has reach oil and gas beds, but they have good railways too.


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

algiers (began thechnical essay )


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dead links


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Dead links


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Dead links


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

algiers


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

suburb train (big algiers)


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

oran (city train network)


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I look at this thread nd photos with envy.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Are there any plans to restore the international rail connections
that once existed between Algeria and its adjacent countries ?
For freight and/or passenger traffic ?


----------



## altuzarra27 (Feb 16, 2009)

Algerian railways will soon get a makeover, with the government planning investments of $1.5 billion toward modernization and expansion of the rail network.

casas rurales en huesca |casas rurales en madrid |casas rurales en lerida |casas rurales en zaragoza


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Dead links


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers train station


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Dead links


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

*Algiers Main Station*





























​


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow I was totally surprised! No oofense, but I did not expect this from an Arab Country. Very modern. Good job.


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

PsychoBabble said:


> Wow I was totally surprised! No oofense, but I did not expect this from an Arab Country. Very modern. Good job.


thanks  
there was a lack of urban and suburban transport in Algiers, but Algerian railways are making a lot of improvement lately. :banana:


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

*Algiers RER (suburban train)*






*"L'Autorail" Algiers-Chlef at Aïn Defla*


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

*Algerian Railways*










http://www.sntf.dz/home.php










*Urban railway (Algiers RER) in green*
































































*Inter city railway*


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Impressive


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

There's already a thread about Algerian Railways that's not too old:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453090


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

ok... may be the admin can close this one, i diden't know :nuts:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Dead links


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

suprised ...got new trains ...and nice electrification... 
really nice..what speeds trains are capable doing in Algeeria and whats max speeds are allowed in Algeria raillways


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

*Old SNTF train:*










*New SNTF locomotive (in Orange and Blue frome Canada)*










*New diesel train*










*SNTF electric train simulator* 










*SNTF diesel train simulator*










*Electric train.*










www.sntf.dz


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Marek.kvackaj said:


> suprised ...got new trains ...and nice electrification...
> really nice..what speeds trains are capable doing in Algeeria and whats max speeds are allowed in Algeria raillways


the trains speed is between 160 and 220 km/h.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Automotive railway btw Constantine & Skikda [East Algeria].





pic's by me.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

New railway line Mecheria-Bechar (360 km) [Central West Algeria].


















By Juba1-ssc Algeria


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

^^
what are these machines used here?
what is their name


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers electrifying RER Railway.



RER sub-urban Train.



By me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Thread renamed on request


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks chris!

*TGV (High speed train) across the country from East to West in menu of investment Algerian government.*










The strategy of development and modernization of industry and transport infrastructure seems to be confirmed in view of recent announcements in this area. 

The authorities have decided to build a TGV line of 1200 km which crosses the country from east to west, from the Tunisian border to the Moroccan border.

The train, which will increase by 25 wilaya (department) of the Hauts-Plateaux - area between the coastline and the Sahara - to reach an operating speed of 350 km / h.

The National Agency of Studies and monitoring the implementation of railway investment (ANESRIF) has launched this August 25, 2009, an invitation to tender National and international small to study this line.

http://www.econostrum.info/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Railway btw Tlemcen & Ghazaouet | North west










*By granilux2*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*L'électrification de la voie ferrée Sénia-Arzew confiée à un groupement algéro-allemand*

Le groupement algéro-allemand constitué de Siemens, Estel Rail et Infratel a obtenu le contrat d'électrification et la ligne ferroviaire Sénia-Arzew dans la wilaya d'Oran pour 3,4 milliards de dinars (34 millions d'euros), a annoncé samedi l'Agence nationale d'Etudes et de suivi de la réalisation des investissements ferroviaires (Anesrif). Le contrat porte sur les études d'exécution, la fourniture, le montage et la mise en service des équipements de signalisation, de télécommunications et énergie de cette ligne. 

Le groupement algéro-allemand était en concurrence avec cinq autres groupements étrangers et dont les offres n'ont pas été retenues par l'Anesrif. La ligne ferroviaire Sénia-Arzew est un vieux projet qui a connu plusieurs années de retard. La réalisation de cette liaison ferroviaire destinée à relier le pôle industriel d'Arzew à Oran a été relancée au début des années 2000, dans le cadre des plans de relance économique du président Abdelaziz Bouteflika.

TSA


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Transports : lancement d'un projet de train entre Tipaza et Boumedfâa*

La modernisation des chemins de fer se poursuit, avec le lancement des études de réalisation de plusieurs liaisons ferroviaires. L'Agence nationale d'études et de suivi de la réalisation des investissements ferroviaires (Anesrif) a lancé, en fin de semaine, un appel d'offres pour le recrutement de sociétés spécialisées pour la conception d'une ligne ferroviaire électrifiée entre Tipaza et Boumedfâa sur 40 km pour une vitesse d'exploitation de 220 km/h. Cette nouvelle ligne reliera la ville côtière de Tipaza aux Hauts-plateaux via Boumedfaâ. 

L'Anserif a lancé depuis 2009 des études pour de nombreuses nouvelles lignes ferroviaires électrifiées entre les villes des Hauts-plateaux. Des projets qui devraient permettre de contribuer au développement rapide de cette région et de réduire la pression démographique sur les wilayas du littoral.

TSA


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Dead links


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

Do any intermodal trains run in Algeria?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

TedStriker said:


> Do any intermodal trains run in Algeria?


There is only transport for oil & gas which is made by train for the moment. The rest (containers, marchandise) is made by road.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

abdeka said:


> There is only transport for oil & gas which is made by train for the moment. The rest (containers, marchandise) is made by road.


Is there any particular reason for that?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

TedStriker said:


> Is there any particular reason for that?


I really don't know. Algerian authorities had not thought to develop railway in the past. Then, the development of the road was made to the detriment of the railway.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

New DMU ZZ 22 07 waits to
depart with recently-introduced train B13, 14:15 Alger – Bejaia.



040 DJ 02 in revised livery stands at El Affroun with train 1038 12:50 to Alger.



DMU ZZ 22 16 stands at Jijel having arrived with train 1456 14:55 ex Constantine.



Former SNCB/NMBS locos 5101 and 5146 in Seco Rail livery stabled at Bejaia.



060 DS 09 shunts train B206/7 the 08:00 from Oran beneath Tlemcen’s elegant station roof.



*Jeff Hawken*


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

Two new, good, nice and modern trains !  Are there any other models of trains running in algeria ? which were used before the aquisition of these new models ?

And what about rail stations ?... they pretty sucks hno:
I hope SNTF-algeria will work on it.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*SNTF targets 86 percent locomotive availability in 2014*

ALGIERS- National Rail Transport Company SNTF has launched a restricted national and international invitation to tender for its locomotive fleet maintenance management with the objective of reaching an 86 percent locomotive availability in 2014. "This invitation to tender is intended to get SNTF the expertise of a specialized operator in order to raise the level of availability of its locomotive fleet," SNTF said Wednesday in a release.

http://www.aps.dz/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers suburban railway










*Adrenallin*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*16 major rail projects currently under construction*

ALGIERS- Sixteen (16) major rail projects are currently constructed across the national territory, the General Director of National Agency for Studies and Follow-up of Railway Facilities Construction (ANESRIF) Abderrahmane Belkadi told APS Saturday. These projects, which have reached varying stages of progress, cover the achievement of lines Annaba-Ramdane Djamel, Bouchegouf- Souk Ahras, Setif- El Gourzi, Bordj Bou Arreridj – Thenia, and Thenia-Tizi-Ouzou in addition to twelve (12) other projects are under study, the same official said.

http://www.aps.dz/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Electrifying rail










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixeltel/4020090544/sizes/o/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dead links


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice development. I hope that HST will cross our border in a few time. :cheers:

You 64 Flirt Stadler electric trains are tram-train or only train ?

Have you a map of Algier's suburb train ?

Thank you.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Gadiri said:


> Nice development. I hope that HST will cross our border in a few time. :cheers:
> 
> You 64 Flirt Stadler electric trains are tram-train or only train ?
> 
> ...


Only train.

Here is a map of current and futur urban transport in Algiers. (The suburb train is in green)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

abdeka said:


> Only train.
> 
> Here is a map of current and futur urban transport in Algiers. (The suburb train is in green)


Thank you.

In blue is the new metro. When it will open ?

And in red tramway. Project or under construction ?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Gadiri said:


> Thank you.
> 
> In blue is the new metro. When it will open ?
> 
> And in red tramway. Project or under construction ?


The Metro will open in a few months.

The tramway is nearing completion.






http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=447257

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446108


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

abdeka said:


> The Metro will open in a few months.
> 
> The tramway is nearing completion.
> 
> ...


Thank for links, I found that.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers suburban train.










Autorail Oran-Tlemcen










By espanoldz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=300378


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice updates!


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> Nice updates!


thanx !


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tizi-Ouzou train station.

By DorianDr
SSC Algeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dead links


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Blida station





Beni Mered station



El Affroun station


http://jeffhawken.fotopic.net/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thenia station





Dar El Beida station



Hussein Dey station


http://jeffhawken.fotopic.net/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dead links


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

dead links


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Oran station
































































By Nora Belal
http://www.flickr.com/photos/norabelal/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Dead links


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

I see Algeria has some very nice trains and stations, congratulations! What's best, the system is improving fast. :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Peloso said:


> I see Algeria has some very nice trains and stations, congratulations! What's best, the system is improving fast. :cheers:


Thanks peloso. Yes and this is only the beginning. The government will invest more than 50 billion dollars for the railway development including TGV lines.


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

DorianDr said:


>





espanoldz said:


> Train de Banlieue d'Alger!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers - Constantine - Annaba














































Annaba train station










By philippe.henck
http://www.flickr.com/photos/henck/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*FCC: Spanish firm building railway in Algeria*

*Infrastructure specialist FCC in joint venture with Algerian company ETRHB Haddad to construct 185-km railway worth nearly 1 billion euro.*

FCC Construcción S.A. – the infrastructure division of international environmental services, infrastructure and enegy group Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas – has been awarded a contract to build a 185-km long railway line running west of the capital city, Algiers, and connecting the towns of Relizane, Tiaret and Tissemsilt. The joint venture project is in conjunction with Algerian company ETRHB Haddad.

The contract, awarded by the Transport Ministry via ANESRIF (National Agency of Studies and of Follow-up of the Realization of the Railway Investment), is part of the 2009-2014 economic development programme promoted by Algeria's President, Abdelaziz Bouteflika. The programme has a budget of 114 billion euro, a large part of which is aimed at infrastructure construction.

*TECHNICAL DETAILS*

The new line will have a single high-performance track which allows for a maximum speed of 160 km/h, divided into two sections: Relizane-Tiaret, measuring 121.1 km, in very rugged terrain where the New Austrian Tunnelling Method (NATM) will be used to build five tunnels; and Tiaret-Tissemsilt, measuring 64.2 km. The project includes the construction of seven passenger stations, five junctions, seven maintenance buildings along the length of the railway, and renovation work on existing stations in Relizane and Tissemsilt. The line will be electrified in the future.

*RAILWAY CONSTRUCTION EXPERTISE*

FCC has extensive experience in railway construction. It has built various sections of high-speed railway, including Madrid-Levante, during which the company beat the world daily boring record five separate times on the Siete Aguas-Buñol subsection, setting the world record at 83.2 m excavated and 52 concrete rings set in a single day. The company also built the Pajares bypass on the León-Asturias line, the Pajares tunnel (over 25 km), and the Guadarrama tunnels on the high-speed rail line to northwestern Spain (28 km). FCC is currently building the railway line connecting Atocha and Chamartín stations in Madrid and extending Line 2 of Madrid's Metro to Las Rozas.

Outside Spain, the company is building Line 2 of the Athens Metro; a metro line between New Delhi and Indira Gandhi International Airport; railway infrastructure for the Gotthard Base Tunnel in Switzerland; the railway link to the Berlin-Brandenburg Airport, and the railway access to the Vidin-Calafat Bridge in Bulgaria.

*GLOBAL EXPANSION*

This new contract strengthens the international expansion of FCC's Infrastructure division (construction and concessions). Currently, 44 percent of FCC’s revenues come from outside Spain (54 percent in the Construction division). Mr. Baldomero Falcones, Chairman and Chief Executive of Grupo FCC, said: “Algeria has become a very important market for us. The railway project there is further proof of FCC’s growing global reach and reinforces our commitment to be a major player in the development of the infrastructure in Algeria. This prestigious contract sits alongside prominent FCC rail projects around the world including: the Singapore Metro; a New Delhi metro link and railway infrastructure for the Gotthard Base Tunnel in Switzerland."

http://www.constructiondigital.com/...ing/fcc-spanish-firm-building-railway-algeria


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Yesterday, I read an article which claimed that all construction workers etc. are foreigners and that Chinese companies hire Chinese workers even for the simplest tasks. It was claimed that Algerians are basically not participating in the building of their national infrastructure. Is this true or an exaggeration?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

It does seem possible that Chinese companies are not employing local workers. I've read that there are Chinese building workers in Algeria, and Chinese contractors in several sub-Saharan countries have been criticised for importing absoutely everything from China (workers, equipment, materials, food, even toilet paper) and not employing local workers or buying anything from local companies. 

No doubt members in the Algerian forum will have a better idea about what's going on.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Metsada said:


> Yesterday, I read an article which claimed that all construction workers etc. are foreigners and that Chinese companies hire Chinese workers even for the simplest tasks. It was claimed that Algerians are basically not participating in the building of their national infrastructure. Is this true or an exaggeration?


It's an exaggeration. The Major public projects taken by foreigners were obliged to recruit part of local workers. In Algeria, the majority of the equipment, materials, are from Algeria. Nowadays, projects are first allocated to joint ventures (formed Algerian and foreign companies).


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algeria railway network resumes operation after 8-day strike*

*Algeria`s rail network resumed operation on Sunday evening after the national operator`s workers ended a strike that lasted for eight days, state-run APS news agency reported Monday.*

ALGIERS, May 17 (Xinhua) -- The North African country's rail network has come to a standstill after the National Railway Company (SNTF) workers went on a strike, demanding a salary increase of 20-23 percent. The SNTF said it cannot meet such demands, citing financial difficulties. The workers even defied an order by an Algiers court to stop the strike and immediately resume work.

The National Federation of Railway (FNC), the railway workers' union, "issued a call for all workers to end the strike" after their demands were addressed, FNC secretary-general for communication Djamel Bechikhi was quoted by the agency as saying. Yet, the report did not give further details on the compromise reached.

"Traffic is already beginning to resume... Commuter trains have already started to circulate," Bechikhi said.

Head of SNTF human resources department Noureldin Dekhli told local al-Khabar newspaper that the operations will resume as both parties will engage in talks on pay rise.

"We have urged all workers, in a joint statement, to resume operating the trains and transporting passengers immediately as of Sunday evening," he said.

According to the paper, the talks came after Transport Minister Amar Tou ordered SNTF administration to address the workers' demands and engage in talks with the union about salary increase.

http://mathaba.net/news/?x=623480


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Sidi Bel Abbes Train station









Oran train station





http://picasaweb.google.fr/marcel.carmelo.martinez


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algiers train station











http://algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

RER Algiers

































DorianDr
SSC Algeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Skikda train station













































http://picasaweb.google.fr/114041042284103379421

Annaba train station



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/2640518?with_photo_id=21836087

Oran train station


















http://picasaweb.google.fr/114041042284103379421

Other









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okto-3/


















By aghiles11









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixeltel/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Rail transport : Electric railcar maintenance centre reaches 90% completion*

ALGIERS- The electric railcar maintenance centre of Algiers has reached 90 percent completion, announced Wednesday here Transport Minister Amar Tou. The construction works were launched in March 2008 and the DZD 8.7-billion-worth project was due to be delivered within four months, the minister declared at the end of his inspection visit to the centre, which will be in charge of the maintenance works of 64 electric railcars of Algiers suburbs using the most advanced technologies. The minister also visited the different technical services of the centre and enquired about the equipments that will be installed in these workshops, and stressed the necessity to meet the delivery deadlines set by the National Railway Company (SNTF).

APS

















Credits : Canal Algérie


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Train arrives in Bechar, a "historic" event*



> BECHAR (Algeria)- The arrival of a train in the station of Bechar (965-km southeast of Algiers) with Transport Minister Amar Tou aboard was dubbed a "historic" event by many persons present at the station on Friday. "We have been waiting for this day for nearly ten years and it is here now. A modern, comfortable and air-conditioned train, it's all what can a traveller dream of," said a citizen who came to attend the inauguration of the new railway line. From now on, this line linking Bechar to the locality of Tabia in Sidi-Bel-Abbes (440-km west of Algiers) across Mecheria (Naama), is open and the trip aboard the train lasts less than 5 hours at a speed of 140-km/hour, according to an executive of the National Railway Company (SNTF).


APS


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

abdeka said:


> *Train arrives in Bechar, a "historic" event*


Well, there already was a railway line to Bechar (and beyond), built by the
french before WW2 il I remember well. That was supposed to be the begin of
a line that would eventually reach Niger... What did happen to it ?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

MarcVD said:


> Well, there already was a railway line to Bechar (and beyond), built by the
> french before WW2 il I remember well. That was supposed to be the begin of
> a line that would eventually reach Niger... What did happen to it ?


Yes there is already a railway line between Arzew and Bechar. But this one is a new line who projected to go to Tindouf. (green)


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

Any idea of the daily ridership on the RER? 
It seems that the trains have been designed for a high ridership.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Augusto said:


> Any idea of the daily ridership on the RER?
> It seems that the trains have been designed for a high ridership.


I really don't know the daily ridership on the RER but the projection is 55 million passengers for 2010 and 80 millions passengers/year from 2020.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algiers hamma multimodal station project!*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Coming creation of Algerian-French Company for tramway train assembly*












> ORAN (Algeria)- A joint company specializing in the tramway train assembly will soon be created in partnership between the Algiers Underground Company (BMA) and the French group Alstom, Minister of Transport, Amar Tou said Saturday. The record relating to the creation of this company is currently in the Council of State Shareholding, the minister said during a working visit to Oran. "This joint venture will allow to manufacture in Algeria railway equipment supplied by Alstom," he said.


APS


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Reopening of grain freight rail line linking Oran port, Bechar*



> ORAN (Algeria) – The grain freight rail line linking the port of Oran and Bechar was reopened Saturday in the presence of Transport Minister Amar Tou. The Minister gave the official start of the reactivation of the rail link at a ceremony attended by officials of the Port Company (EPO), the national railway company (SNTF) and local authorities. The reopening of this link will allow, in a first step, to relaunch grain carriage from Oran port of Oran to the station of Bechar, "said Acting Executive Director of EPO, Mohamed Boutouil. Amar Tou was provided explanations on taken arrangements to ensure delivery of grain by this mode of transportation that also eventually supply regions in the highlands and south-west as from Sidi Bel Abbes.


APS


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

There's any plan to renovate or create actual/new rail stations in Algeria once the network works finished ?

Thanks


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Sétif railway station









moncellago http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Algiers railway station


Estación de trenes de Argel par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr









http://www.facebook.com/Club.Photographie.Equinoxe

Constantine railway station









reda1306 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=588613


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

George_D said:


> suburb railways in algiers, project constructed by Russian railways is ready?


Perhaps you're confusing Algeria with Libya. where Russian contractors were involved with a new railway project. Construction stopped during the Libyan civil war.


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

The Realization of the Railway Line with Double Track (108 km) between Wadi Sly and Yellel


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

LGV Oued Tlelat - Akid Abbas (Moroccan border)








First section (Oued Tlelat - Tlemcen) 130km
Total cost: DZD = 143,360,000,000.00 1,397,555,966.02 EUR (1.4 billion euros)








Second section (Tlemcen - Moroccan border) 66km
Total cost: 102,224,000,000.00 DZD = 996146148.296 EUR (€ 996 million)








Total distance: 200 km
Total cost: 2.4 billion euros (1.5 billion euro and the rest dinar)
On the company website TPF PLANEGE (Portugal):








Source : TPF PLANEGE


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Progress of construction of the high speed rail at Sidi Belabes:
http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/11/42/10/94/sidi10.jpg
Partners = 1st section: Condone / Rizzani (Italy) / 2nd section: Alarko / Ozgun (Turkey)


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

LINE OF HIGHLANDS


The future line will extend 600 km and then will be given about a
thousand kilometers, it will include the following lines:
Ain Touta (Aures), Moulay Slissen (Sidi Bel Abbes) through
M'Sila Boughzoul, Tiaret and Saida.
Electrification of the Ain-M'Lila Tébessa M'Sila and Bordj Bou Arreridj online.
Electrification of the line Tiaret - Relizane and Saida - Mouhammadia.
Creating online M'Sila Boughzoul over 100 km.
Creating Boughzoul online - Tessemssilt - Tiaret - Saida, over
300 km.
Creating online Moulay Slissen Saida, 120 km.
Creating Mecheria online - El Bayadh on 170km.
Creating online Ain Beida - Khenchela over 50km.
Creating online Djelfa - Laghouat, 150 km.
Improved layout Bouchegouf - Drean - tebessa, along 100 km.
Improvement and straightening of mining line between Ouenza
Tile and Tébessa.speed 160km/h 
Renovation of the mining line Annaba - Tebessa - Jebel It
























http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_p4zuGsBT5c


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Thénia - TIZI OUZOU | Modernisation of the railway line | Under Construction








Gare de Tizi Ouzou (maintain)

Station of Issers (rehabilitate)

Halt Boukhalfa (new location)

Station Si Mustapha (rehabilitate)

Station Edge Menaiel (new location)

Station Tadmait (rehabilitate)

Station Draa Ben Khedda (new location)

Station Naceria (new location)
































MerMec Algerian ETCS Contract Awarded

02 August 2012

ALGERIA: MerMec has won a contract to Provide iCAB 1 ETCS Level 1 trackside equipment for a project to modernize the 55 km Thénia - Tizi Ouzou road.

The single-track line is Being upgraded and electrified by a of Teixeira Duarte, ETRHB-Haddad consortium Özgün Insaat and signaling contractor ENYSE with the aim of Enabling 160 km / h operation on the 107 km road betweens Tiz Ouzou and Algiers, Reducing journey times to 65 min.

The order is significant step in MerMec year's plan for the expansion of international business icts signaling, According To Mohanna Mouffak, Director of the Signalling Business Unit. 'Increased market awareness and perception of our capabilities, high-quality products and cost-effective solutions are Gaining Momentum in all the key markets are Following Abebooks web'.
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/s...-contract.html


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

EL AFFROUN - KHEMIS MILIANA | Railway line | 56 KM | Under Construction








Linear: 56.331 Km
• Line type: DV
• Speed: 160Km / h
• Stations: 5 U
• Type of signal: ERTMS Level 2
• Telecommunications: GSM R
• Electrification: 25 kV / 50 Hz


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

KHEMIS MILIANA - DJELFA | Railway line | 275 KM | Under Construction








• Linear: 275 Km
• Line type: DV (Khemis - Boughzoul)
VU (Boughzoul -
djelfa)
• Speed: 220 Km / h
• Stations: Medea; Kser El Bukhari;
Boughzoul, Ain
Oussara; Hassi Bah Bah;
Djelfa
.Launch of the construction works of the line Laghouat Ksar El-Bukhari

The construction works of 300 km of railway lines between Laghouat-Djelfa Boughezoul and Ksar El-Bukhari will be launched today by the Minister of Transport, Mr. Amar Tou said yesterday, a ministry statement. At Laghouat Tou launch the construction works of the section between Laghouat in Djelfa a distance of 110 km and also will launch the construction works of the new bus station. He will also attend the official launch of the establishment of urban and suburban transport in the city. 
http://news2.fibladi.com/actualites...sation-de-la-ligne-Laghouat-Ksar-El-Boukhari-


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

TOUGGOURT - HASSI MESSAOUD | Double Track Railway Line 220km/h | 150 Km | Under Construction








Mr. Tou launches project Haoud El-Hamra-Touggourt railway


Monday, November 5, 2012 18: 29
Quote:



OUARGLA - Transport Minister Amar Tou gave Monday at Hassi Messaoud (province of Ouargla) kick off the project to build the railway linking the area Haoud El-Hamra (Hassi Messaoud) Touggourt on distance of 154 km.

The project, which received a budget of 70 billion DA, provides for the implementation of its route of four railway stations, Touggourt, the new city of Hassi Messaoud, in the area of ​​operations and in the oil complex Hassi Messaoud, as explained in the ministerial delegation.


The project also includes the construction of new bridges to traffic, four railway bridges, passages for camels, and 95 units of referral, according to its officials who reported achieving in parallel two rail lines, one for the passenger with a speed of 200 km / hour, and other goods with a speed of 100 km / h.
The project, whose construction works set at 48 months were assigned to specialized domestic enterprises will generate nearly 1,200 jobs.
The Minister then inquired, the chief town of the municipality of Ouargla, the construction of the new bus station, located at the area of ​​public facilities.
The rate of construction works of this structure which occupies a land of five (5) acres is 80%. It will be delivered in the first quarter of 2013.
This structure, which has received an investment of 450 million DA, has all the necessary amenities for passenger comfort.
Chairing a working meeting with industry executives, Mr. Tu said that the project of the railway Haoud El-Hamra-Touggourt part of 13 similar operations whose launch is planned for the month of November and in December in different regions of the country.
With a total distance of 643 Kms and with a total budget of 362 billion dinars, these projects have been entrusted to specialized national companies that have benefited from a series of advantages, including the acquisition of major projects, the provision of concessional loans, in addition to clearing debt, to enable them to perform their duties in good conditions.
This ambitious program is also conducting operations upgrading of 225 km of railways across the country, including those between Oran and Ain Temouchent 53 km Constantine Ramdane Djamel of 15 km, 157 km further track railway to the mining and rail transportation networks in the suburbs of Algiers.
Regarding the Ouargla tram project, Mr. Tu has announced the opening of tenders bids for next February, before the start of construction works scheduled between the months of May and June.
The project, whose completion times were set between 3 and 4 years, will generate during its production, nearly 1,000 jobs, after receiving a total of 450 permanent jobs between drivers, engineers, technicians, workers maintenance and controllers, the minister added.
He also announced the upcoming launch of similar projects tram at the city of Sidi Bel Abbes, Mostaganem, Sétif, Annaba Batna, for the organization of traffic and traffic in cities with high population density ..
http://www.aps.dz/M-Tou-lance-le-projet-de-la-ligne.html
http://photo.aps.dz/photospace/Clients/temp/144821C.jpg?id=05
/11/2012%2022:33:09


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

MECHERIA - EL BAYADH | Railway line | 130 KM | Under Construction








• Linear: 130 Km
• Line type: VU
• Speed: 220 Km / h
• Stations: El Bayadh Tismouline
• Type of signal: ERTMS Level 2
• Telecommunications: GSM R
• NAAMA - Minister of Transport, Mr. Amar Tou, gave Saturday kick off the project to build the railway line linking Mécheria (Naama wilaya) in El Bayadh, a distance of 135 km.

The project includes the completion of its route 25 railway bridges totaling 243 meters, and four (4) other bridges totaling 60 meters of operations entrusted to eight companies to achieve a period of 44 months, as explained.

This line will be provided with means of connection and communication optical fibers for the operation of trains reaching speeds of 220 km / hour, it was reported.

The minister said that this railway project Mécheria El Bayadh is part of an ambitious program covering 13 similar operations, a total of 643 kms, projected during the month of November and December this year in different regions.

Mr. Tu has previously visited the town to inspect the Djeniène Bourezgue railway station located on the Bechar-Oran railway line and the restoration of the old railway station converted into a museum.

The minister also inaugurated a railway stop in the town of Moghrar (100 km south of Naama), and operated one-stop booking the Ain Sefra railway station, before inquiring about the construction of a bridge and a pedestrian overpass for vehicles.

Officials of the National Society of rail transport (SNTF) reported, in a report on the activities of the sector during the first nine months of this year, transporting 38,000 passengers on the line Bechar-Oran (550 km) and the delivery of 74,000 tons of fuel, waiting for the launch in a couple of days, the transport of grain six cars before being transported by trucks to the neighboring provinces of Tindouf and Adrar.

The maintenance center of SNTF Mécheria, operating for a year, was the last step of the visit of Mr. Tou asked about the role of this structure covers an area of ​​2500 m2 and has technical equipment peak for maintenance of different types of rail vehicles.
aps


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

It will be almost a RER.


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

MEFSOUKH (W. Oran) - MOSTAGANEM | Railway Line | 56 KM | Under Construction
MOSTAGANEM - Thirteen (13) rail projects will be launched in work during November and December, at the national level for a total cost of 362 billion dinars, announced Monday in Mostaganem Transport Minister Amar Tou.

During a working meeting with industry executives of the province, the minister said that the program, which will be supported by national companies includes the construction of 643 km of new railway lines, renovation of 225 Kms and modernization of railway infrastructure in the suburbs of Algiers.

Regarding plans for new rail lines, Mr. Tu said he was taken during the month of November to the realization of 347 Kms of railway lines. It is those Touggourt-Hassi Messaoud, Mechria El Bayadh and Arzew Arzew-city.

The Minister launched during the visit, the construction works of the railway line linking Hassi Mefsoukh (Oran) in the city of Mostaganem a distance of 55.5 Kms. This project, which will be materialized by three national companies for authorization program estimated at 26 billion dinars, also includes the completion of stations Ayayda, Bethioua, Mers El Hadjadj (Oran) and Hassi Mameche Stidia and in the province of Mostaganem and a work of art at the wetland "El Macta".

Mr. Tou insisted occasionally on the need to reduce the completion time set to 48 months, stressing that economic and social project will generate 500 employment positions in the phase of its implementation.
aps


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

a railway line to link Hassi Mefsoukh (Oran) in Mostaganem, a distance of 56 km. The minister said on the sidelines of the inspection visit and work in the province of Mostaganem, the contract for this project will be signed on Sunday between a consortium of domestic companies and the National Agency of studies and monitoring the construction of rail investments. Work should begin in the second half of the year knowing that the section Oran-Hassi Mefsoukh is operational. Mr. Tu said that the new line will include several stations Ayaida, Bethioua, Mers El Hadjadj (Oran) and Hassi Stidia Mameche (Mostaganem). A book is also provided at the El Mactaa wet area, the boundaries of the two wilaya. A budget of 30 billion dinars will be released for this project.
http://www.elmoudjahid.com/fr/actualites/25442


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

BISKRA: DA 11 BILLION TO REMOVE THE RAILWAY TRACK OF URBAN FABRIC
Quote:
BISKRA - A total of eleven (11) billion dinars was given to the wilaya of Biskra to fund a proposed transfer of the railway line, through the capital of the wilaya outside the urban fabric, said Wednesday Director of Transport, Mr. Redha Allali.

This project is "the elimination of environmental stresses caused by this route located in the city, will focus on the creation of a new section to connect the northern and southern parts of the province, bypassing the city center," the official said the APS.

The programming of the project "fits in line with the provisions in the local transport plan and master development and urban planning (PDAU) of the capital Ziban", stressed Mr. Allali stating that the future rail line will begin at the foot of the mountains of Boumankouche in the extreme north of the city, to the oasis of Sidi Ghzal the south-west.

With a length of 18.8 km, the future infrastructure base, will see the construction of two stations, one for passengers and one for freight of goods, as well as structures "if the need 'necessary', detailed the official, adding that the project will be received "in the fourth quarter of 2015."

Once operational, the rail "will have some impact on road safety because it definitely eliminate blackheads reported on the crossings", stressed Mr. Allali, expressing the other benefits of this acquis will " reduce bottlenecks that form when trains cross major intersections of the city. "

The site of production of this track will create 400 job positions, was also the official said, noting the "recovery by the government pockets of urban land stretching 6 km after the removal of the rails" .

The construction works of the new railway was entrusted to four (04) national companies, has yet made Mr. Allali, adding that expropriation procedures affected by this project (54 cases) families have already begun.
http://www.constantine-aps.dz/spip.php?article14376


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Railway Tébessa Oum El Bouaghi: Work restarted in "the coming days" (Minister)
Quote:
ALGIERS - Transport Minister Amar Tou said Thursday that the completion work on the rail line connecting 80 km Tébessa in Oum El Bouaghi will be launched "in the coming days."

In an oral question from a member of the NPC, Mr. Tu said that the project was decided in the late 80s, but the construction works were interrupted due to financial and security situation in the country , before being revived in 2008 for the five-year development program 2005-2009 Algerian rail.

In 2008, the construction works were interrupted once again due to the lack of funding allocated to the project and technical difficulties related to the nature of the relief of the remaining section before launching a second call for provisionally winning bids in 2009 by a national company, but later canceled because it does not meet the statutory requirements.

Thus, it has been called a national expertise for the construction of a new technical and financial study on this stretch that includes seven works (bridges), said Mr. Tu, adding that the work involves particular connection these bridges to the road.

On this basis, another tender was launched in March and in this sense the National Agency of studies and monitoring the implementation of railway investments (ANESRIF) review the terms of the contract according to the formula the counter to a group of domestic companies, in anticipation of the resumption of work "in the coming days."
aps


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## khaled neguia4 (Feb 27, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Dar El Beida (Algiers)






Blida


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

High speed railway line (Oued Tlelat - Akid Abbes)




































































































Amar Ghoul


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

[


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

THE RAILWAY LAGHOUAT-DJELFA IN PHASE OF EXECUTION 

7/07 12:52 










LAGHOUAT-The proposed rail-Laghouat Djelfa has recently entered its actual implementation phase, after determining its route and site structures accompanying Has on Monday services of the wilaya. 

As part of this project have been identified sites of implantation stations passenger and freight Laghouat, close to the new university campus for the first, and at the northern end of the city to the second in addition to art works and culverts planned has it said. 

The new railway line 108 km, whose implementation was entrusted to the company Cosider, is part of a loop from Boumedfaâ (Ain-Defla) to Biskra, via the towns of Medea, Djelfa, Laghouat , Ghardaia, Hassi Messaoud and Touggourt. 

At the same cade, technical studies have been launched to achieve wafer-Laghouat-Ghardaia Hassi Messaoud this loop, in addition to those of tench Laghouat-Tiaret via Aflou, within the loop of the West, has you know. 

This railway project between the provinces of Laghouat and Djelfa is expected to open it as economic development opportunities for the region, in addition to additional transport option available to citizens, highlight the services of the wilaya . 

National loop through the wilaya of Laghouat provides 800 km of lines for which was planned an investment of 100 billion dinars for the program 2010-2014 five-year development, the source said
http://www.ouargla-aps.dz/spip.php?article13950


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Alstom to supply diesel railcars SNTF for € 200 million 
SNTF 

Quote: 
SNTF assigned temporarily to French Alstom group, a contract to supply 17 diesel railcars to 21 billion dinars (200 million euros), has-been learned this Tuesday, Aug. 19 its DG, Yacine Benbjaballah. "These railcars are used to provide long-distance trips. They will connect Algiers to Oran, Annaba, Constantine, Bechar, "says Mr. Benjaballah TSA. The new railcars brand new can work with diesel or electricity assures the boss of the national railway company. "These railcars are known to withstand the weather conditions in southern Algeria and can operate with diesel or electricity. Algerian network is not yet electrified. We opted for the two energies because we are eager to improve the quality of service and we can do it without buying new hardware, "Mr. Benjaballah. 

The final award of the contract to Alstom Transport will be made within ten days, according to the boss of SNTF. "It is an interim award phase. There is a deadline of ten days to see if there are appeals by competitors. After this period, we will rise to the development of the draft contract, "says Benjaballah. 

In its 2011-2015 investment program, SNTF plans to spend 127 billion dinars to modernize the rail network and acquire 30 new locomotives to transport 84 million passengers and 13 million tons of cargo in 2015 In 2013 , SNTF transported 54 million passengers and 9,500 tons of cargo, according to official figures.
tsa.com


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

:banana::cheers:this train coradia liner v 200will replace all corail car train in algeria


----------



## mouadh25 (Oct 16, 2013)

But nothing talks about the Coradia liner .. we dont know yet there have no official stattement that confirm that


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

chaking-2014 said:


> :banana::cheers:this train coradia liner v 200will replace all corail car train in algeria


17 railcars is nowhere near enough to replace all the loco-hauled trains as you suggest, particularly with the programme of line openings and expected increase in passenger numbers. SNTF are also tendering for more diesel-electric locomotives and coaches, so I don't expect the new Alstom trains to take over everything.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

mouadh25 said:


> But nothing talks about the Coradia liner .. we dont know yet there have no official stattement that confirm that


Alstom confirmed for the Coradia. ^^


----------



## mouadh25 (Oct 16, 2013)

abdeka said:


> Alstom confirmed for the Coradia. ^^
> 
> Yeah thats true and it is a BIG News as the Train in it self is a marvel,:banana:
> But according to ;
> ...


----------



## mouadh25 (Oct 16, 2013)

More information _*about the Algerian Hight Speed Train*_


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...gnalling-for-beni-mansour-bejaia-upgrade.html
> 
> *Siemens signalling for Beni Mansour – Bejaia upgrade*
> 02 Dec 2014
> ...


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Railways: several projects initiated with a line In Salah - Tamanrasset


Quote:
A railway line connecting In Salah and Tamanrasset with 700km length will be realized. A call for national and international tender was launched on Wednesday , 28 January, by Anesrif ( ANESRIF ) to select an engineering firm for the project.
The announcement coincides with the protest movements that knows the south because of shale gas. But the South is not the only region affected by the new railway projects.
Two contracts were awarded to an Algerian- Spanish consortium . The first concerns the study of the electrification of the railway project linking Bordj Bou Arreridj in Annaba and the second concerns the line El Affroun ( Blida) - Oran and Senia line ( Orna ) - Arzew.
Two other contracts were awarded to the same Algerian- Spanish consortium . The first concerns the modernization review of safety facilities of signaling, telecommunications and energy of the railway line Sania (Oran) -ain Temouchent .
A contract for the electrification studies was awarded. The first lot covers railways Oued Tlélat (Oran) - Redjem Demouche ( Sidi Belabes ) of 152 km, Redjem Demouche- Ain Safra ( Naama ) 240 km , Ain Safra- Bechar ( 260km ) and Mecheria ( Naama ) - El -Bayad ( 130km) . The second is the line connecting Djelfa Laghouat (110 km). The last batch concerned Ramdane Djamel railway line ( Skikda ) in Jijel (136 km).
http://www.tsa-algerie.com/2015/01/...-inities-dont-une-ligne-in-salah-tamanrasset/


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Tax Identification Number (TIN): 000716097425528

INVITATION TO TENDER NATIONAL AND INTERNATIONAL RESTRICTED

* ANESRIF / GOP / ETG / No. 12/2014

1. Method of the tender:

The National Agency for Studies and Monitoring of the Realization of the Railway Investment (ANESRIF), Client Officer, is launching a National Offer Call and International Restricted.

2. Purpose and general consistency of the service:

Subject: Studies of the new railway line Bechar / Tindouf (Gare Djebilet) (950 Km).

consistency:

The purpose of this specification studies involve the development of studies on the new railway line Bechar / Tindouf (Gare Djebilet) (950 Km). These studies will be conducted in three phases and covers the following:
The tenderer will have to perform the following tasks:
- Phase 1: A Mission - Identification Studies,
- Phase 2: Mission B - Feasibility studies,
- Phase 3: Mission C - preparation of studies to the realization of investments.
Note: Details of deliverables for each task are defined in the specification.
3. Eligibility:
The invitation to tender national and international restricted is for design offices and design offices of groups having proof in the field of railway studies for Algerian registered bidders.

Foreign Bidders must submit the documentary evidence their competence in the field of railway studies, authenticated by the Algerian consular services.

Experience and proficiency required in rail studies must be justified by at least:

v Case of engineering:
- Either by (01) study of a new railway line of a linear 50 miles minimum, conducted during the ten (10) years (2004-2013), duly justified by a certificate of performance;

- Or by studies by discipline in the context of studies of several new lines of a linear 50 Km at least, made in the last ten (10) years (2004-2013), duly supported by a proper certificates execution. In this case, studies should include all the tasks mentioned above.
v Case of a group of consulting firms:
¨ solidarity group case:
Each member of the group must have its active realization:
- Either one (01) study of a new railway line of a linear 50 miles minimum, conducted during the ten (10) years (2004-2013), duly justified by a certificate of performance;
- Or (01) study discipline in the context of studies of several new railway lines of a linear 50 Km at least, made in the last ten (10) years (2004-2013), duly justified by for performance certificate. In this case, studies should include all the tasks mentioned above

¨ group Cases Spouse:

The consortium leader must have to its credit:

- Either one (01) study of a new railway line of a linear 50 miles minimum, conducted during the ten (10) years (2004-2013), duly justified by a certificate of performance;

- Or a study discipline in the context of studies of several new railway lines of a linear 50 Km at least, made in the last ten (10) years (2004-2013), duly justified by good Certifications execution. In this case, studies should include all the tasks mentioned above.

In both cases, group members should, each in respect to justify that they have to their credit the realization of the same nature and complexities of education benefits comparable to those in their care the grouping.

Certificates of satisfactory execution, when it comes to foreign bidders must be certified and authenticated by the Algerian consular services in the country where the services were performed for the awarded bidder (temporarily) market that will present them in a within twenty (20) days from the date of grant.

These certificates of satisfactory execution should be the same presented in the offer.

Beyond this period, the master of the Employer reserves the right to cancel the provisional allotment.

For the proof of performance to be admissible, this one will make clear the following:

- The implementation period of the relevant benefits;
- The nature of the services performed;
- The appreciation of the Contracting Agency (Client);
- The signature and the stamp customer representative;
- The place of performance of the services;
- The services provided by the consulting firm considered (in case of consortium).

Pursuant to Article 39 of Presidential Decree No. 10-236 of October 7, 2010, regulating public procurement, as amended and supplemented, "a bidder, alone or in group, can claim as its own skills and professional references. "

In the case of a consortium, the preliminary agreement protocol attached to the offer, must imperatively indicate that the agent has a majority, that the grouping is spouse or solidarity with the indication of the benefits of each office and turnout studies.

NB / authentication of certificates of good execution applies only to foreign bidders

4. Place of performance: Wilayas Bechar and Tindouf.

*

5. Place of withdrawal of the specifications:

The Consultants interested in this tender may withdraw the specification at the following address:

*

National Agency of Studies and Monitoring of Production

The Railway Investment (ANESRIF)
Directorate of Operations Management Planned / Department Tender
15a Rue Colonel Amir - Rouïba - Algiers

Against prior payment of a non-refundable sum of:

- Thirty thousand dinars (30, 000.00 DA) payable to account ANESRIF No. 00.100.647.03.300.300.390.55 - opened at the National Bank of Algeria (BNA) Agency 647 El Hamiz, Rouïba - Algiers.

- Three hundred Euros (€ 300) payable to account ANESRIF No. 00.100.647.03.100.100.12.95 - opened at the National Bank of Algeria (BNA) Agency 647 El Hamiz, Rouïba - Algiers.

*

The specification is released only tenderer or his duly authorized representative.

Receiving the file of the tender will be accompanied by a receipt of payment issued by the National Bank (BNA), or the transfer order.
6. Period of preparation, date and time of submission of tenders:
The bid preparation period is sixty (60) days, from the date of the first publication of the tender notice published in the press or in the BOMOP.

The offer must be filed on the last day of the period of bid preparation, no later than 12:00 (local time) against issuance of a receipt.
7. Period of validity of tenders

The tenderers will remain committed by their offers for a period equal to the period of bid preparation, plus three (03) months, starting from the date of submission of tenders for the day of bid opening.
8. Appointment of tenders:

Offers include technical offer and a financial offer.

The tenderer must submit the documents listed below:
Summary list of required documents: (a detailed list is in the specifications):
· Legalized copy of the approval in rail valid studies of the Algerian law school office or proof in the field of railway studies. For foreign bidders, documentary evidence their competence in the field of railway studies authenticated by Algerian consular services;

· The statutes of the design office (if it is a company) or if all the members of the study group offices, as well as the list of major shareholders or associates;

· The commercial register (in case of consortium, each member must provide the trade register on it) (certified copy);
· Extract from the trade register (in case of consortium, each member must provide the extract from the commercial register on it);

· The performance of certificates issued by organizations (customers) for similar benefits. These should make clear the linear line, the period of performance of the services in the nature of the services performed, the appreciation of Contracting Agency (Client), the signature and stamp of the client's representative , the place of performance of the services and the services provided by the research department concerned (in case of consortium);

· A provisional schedule of performance of the services, with the timing diagram specifying, inter alia deployment and load / months of staff, dated and signed with seal of the tenderer;

· The submission letter, duly filled, with date, stamp and signature of the tenderer;

· Estimated Details 1, 2, 3 duly completed, initialed on each page, dated, signed with seal of the tenderer at the end of the document;

· Summary Estimated Retail, duly completed, initialed on each page, dated, signed with seal of the tenderer at the end of the document.

*

9. Submission of tenders:

Bids from bidders shall be submitted in accordance with the reporting procedures defined in the specification.
10. Place of submission of tenders:
Tenders submitted in the form specified above must be submitted to the following address:

ANESRIF - Directorate of Operations Management Planned / Department Tender
15a Rue Colonel Amir Rouïba - Algiers

*

11. Opening of public meeting folds:

With this notice, bidders are invited to attend the opening of technical and financial bids on the day of submission of offers at 13:00 at the headquarters of ANESRIF - 15 bis, Rue Colonel Amir Rouiba- Algiers
http://www.anesrif.dz/fr/permalink/3104.html


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

construction between Mssila et Bougzoul a part of highlands ligne 1000 km 400km completd 600km under construction


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

railway line and current project Algeria
Approximately $ 32 billion spent on the development of the rail in Algeria
" 90% of transactions recorded are engaged on the ground," he said, explaining that some lines are received and others are in progress . The official said the railway network of the country that was 1769 km in 2008 , will reach 10,000 kilometers by 2017 .
The same official reported expansion plans of several lines North to South, following the example of the Adrar Bechar connecting over a distance of more than 600 km to extend the Oran- Bechar line (700 km)


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

new high speed train oran telemcan 200 km


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*THENIA - TIZI OUZOU Railway line | Modernization project*



> *Issers Railway station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Francisco C. Diegues, S.A.
Posted by lyac23


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Are they going to replace those tracks?


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

no New Railway lines to increase the speed from120km/h to 160km/h and 220km/h ancient remains the same and extension of railway network


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

ANESRIF puts its trust again in GETINSA for the modern









In January 2015 GETINSA has been awarded 5 important railway contracts in Algeria. 4 out of them are related to electrification feasibility and design studies adding up to 1042 km. The remaining contract is on signalling and telecommunication feasibility and design studies for a total length of 92 km.

Current contracts are part of the ambitious extension and modernization plan that is set up to connect main cities with high speed lines and enlarge the railway network up to 12.000 km in 2017. Today the Algerian railway network is made up of 4200 km, most part of it not electrified.

GETINSA has been participating in the development of the Algerian railway network since 2006. In fact a total of 1642 km of electrification studies with the same scope as current ones were allocated to GETINSA last year as well. The new electrification contracts in addition to those awarded in 2014 totalize 2684 km what makes GETINSA in charge of the electrification studies of the majority of the existing non-electrified lines of the country.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/telecoms/sntf-and-kapsch-form-jv-company.html?channel=533
> 
> *SNTF and Kapsch form JV company*
> Wednesday, April 01, 2015
> ...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*BIRTOUTA - ZERALDA Double Track Electrified Railway Line* (updates)



> Zeralda Railway station


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*EL AFFROUN - KHEMIS MILIANA | Railway line* (updates)



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*TEBESSA - SIDI BEL ABBES | Highlands Railway line* (updates)



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*SAÏDA - MOULAY SLISSEN | Railway Line* (updates)



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*RELIZANE - TIARET - TISSEMSILT | Railway line*



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*OUED TLELAT - AKID ABBES | HSR | 198 km*



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*THENIA - TIZI OUZOU | Railway line modernization* (updates)



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*SAÏDA - MOULAY SLISSEN | Railway Line | 120 km* (updates)



>


----------



## krisu99 (May 16, 2008)

The 15km of newly built line from Thénia to Bordj Menaiel (whose opening is shown in the above pictres) on a Google Earth map within the NRIOP project:
>> Nouvelle ligne ferroviaire Thenia - Bordj Menaiel

The new section of 15km opened single track and non-electrified, although the line can accommodate a second track and electric overhead line is partly built. Minimum curve radius is 1000m which should allow for 160km/h services.

The above images of the bow bridge in its beautiful light blue and white colors show the continuation of the new line, it is pare of the missing 30km long link to connect to the 14km isolated (built 2004-2009) from Tizi Ouzu to Oued Aissi. This section is traced in pink color on the NRIOP map because the line seems ready, but does not operate.


NRIOP map of Algeria:
>> New Railway infrastructure Map of Algeria

*Recent (15 years or so) railway infrastructure is shown in green color, 
lines under construction in red and 
lines whose construction was abandoned or never led to a train service are shown in pink.
*

You can swith between "aerial images" and a gray scale "relief map" using the controls on the upper right. Please note that existing lines in black are drawn by google, they are not really precise...

Enjoy =


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Slow Train Through Africa with Griff Rhys Jones in Algeria*


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Algerian coach refurbishment contract confirmed








ALGERIA: National railway SNTF has confirmed a €75m contract for a consortium of Faiveley Transport and Compin to modernise 202 main line and suburban coaches.

On March 26 consortium leader Faiveley said it had a €45m share of the contract, including the supply of doors as well as heating, ventilation and air-conditioning, passenger information and braking systems.

Compin will be responsible for refitting the coach interiors.

The contract had been provisionally awarded in January 2014, and is scheduled to run for 48 months.

Faiveley Transport has won a separate contract to supply HVAC and power converters for 36 coaches.
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...n-coach-refurbishment-contract-confirmed.html


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Kapsch CarrierCom signs Algerian telecoms agreement








LGERIA: National railway SNTF and Austrian telecoms company Kapsch CarrierCom signed an agreement on April 1 establishing the Rail-Telecom joint venture to supervise and maintain railway telecommunications networks.

This will include Algeria’s GSM-R network and SDH optic fibre backbone, as well as future infrastructure projects. Rail-Telecom will also facilitate knowledge transfer including the training of local staff, and is expected to be a centre of excellence for telecoms in the Maghreb region.

The joint venture is jointly owned by SNTF (51%) and Kapsch CarrierCom (49%). It follows the signing of a memorandum of understanding in July 2013, and multiple deployments over the past nine years covering 3 000 km of the network.

‘The Maghreb region and many parts of the Middle East have developed into an important target market for us in recent years, and will offer enormous potential for our sector in the future too’, said Kapsch CarrierCom CEO Kari Kapsch. ‘The knowledge generated from the joint venture between Kapsch and SNTF will support Algeria’s railway infrastructure project.’
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...iercom-signs-algerian-telecoms-agreement.html


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Alstom Transport announced the signing of a €200m contract to supply national railway SNTF with 17 Coradia Polyvalent electro-diesel multiple units








The units are to be deployed on inter-city services linking Alger with destinations including Oran, Annaba, Constantine and Béchar.

The units will have six 350 kW diesel engines to enable through running from 25 kV AC electrified routes onto unelectrified lines, with a maximum speed of 160 km/h in either mode.

The six-car units will be 110 m long, with a capacity of 265 passengers, low floors and compliance with PRM TSI accessibility standards.

They will be similar to the Coradia Polyvalent units operated by France’s SNCF under the Régiolis name, but adapted for local conditions with protection against sand and a ‘highly efficient’ air-conditioning system.

The units are to be assembled at Alstom’s Reichshoffen plant in France, with Saint-Ouen undertaking design work, Le Creusot supplying the bogies, Ornans the traction motors and alternators, Tarbes the drive system and Villeurbanne the on-board electronics and passenger information system.

‘Already adopted by SNCF and the French regions since 2009, Coradia Polyvalent is the ideal choice to meet Algeria's transport needs’, said Gian-Luca Erbacci, Senior Vice-President of Alstom Transport in the Middle East & Africa. ‘Algerian passengers can be sure that they are travelling on trains with the latest technical innovations, combining comfort, performance and protection of the environment
http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...tro-diesel-multiple-unit-contract-signed.html


----------



## Rayancito (Oct 18, 2012)

It is a huge error to límit the line max speed between Orán and Algiers to 160 km h. To increase that speed the line must support higher speeds which needs: to close the line with a fence, a electric system supporting 220 km h instead of 160 km h, and also the geometry of the line must support it.


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Rayancito said:


> It is a huge error to límit the line max speed between Orán and Algiers to 160 km h. To increase that speed the line must support higher speeds which needs: to close the line with a fence, a electric system supporting 220 km h instead of 160 km h, and also the geometry of the line must support it.


 high speed ligne with 350 km/h its on study


----------



## Rayancito (Oct 18, 2012)

^^
That could take forever, or never be done at all, what is really hard to understand is an upgrade of a line as *important* as Oran Algiers limited to 160 km / H.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*BIRTOUTA - ZERALDA | Double Track Electrified Railway Line | 23 Km*



> *Tessala El Merdja railway station*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*EL AFFROUN - KHEMIS MILIANA | Railway line | 56 km*



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*RELIZANE - TIARET - TISSEMSILT | Railway line | 185 km*



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*OUED TLELAT - AKID ABBES | High Speed Rail | 198 km*



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*SAÏDA - MOULAY SLISSEN | Railway Line | 120 km*



>


----------



## PiuraBoy (Sep 7, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*ALGERIAN HSR - Some Updates on OUED TLELAT - AKID ABBES HSR Section.*

*September 2015*


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

THENIA - TIZI OUZOU Railway line | Modernization project Update.​May - September 2015










Si Mustapha


















Source




































Source









Source



lyac23 said:


> *Gare de Bordj Menaïl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lyac23 said:


> *Photos prises suite à la visite du ministre des transports à Tizi Ouzou et Boumerdes la semaine passée*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

tender was launched for the construction of a line from In Salah to Tamanrasset and ways joining Laghouat and Touggourt-Hassi Messaoud to Djelfa Laghouat. Projects which should have a favorable response from the people of those regions who find enormous difficulties to move.
In all, Azzedine Fríði adds, "no fewer than 2300 km of railways that are currently in progress. According to him, the state has committed $ 30 billion in this area, of which 97% has already been committed. The Director General of Anesrif cited, among other projects, the railway line that will connect Highlands, about 750 km, and Sidi Bel M'Sila abbots, and will be received in June 2016. There will also be the railway Annaba - Oran, with the aim of linking the eastern border to the West.
He also announced that the line Algiers - Tizi Ouzou will enter service in 2016. The project, he says, has been delayed because of the expropriation problem.
Mr. Fríði stated, moreover, that the central station of Algiers, currently based in the fishery, will be transferred to Kourifa near El Harrach.
- See more at:http://www.algerie-focus.com/blog/2...-point-de-mire/#sthash.OpnfjjQT.ZWscudeY.dpuf


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

cital Annaba plant, as part of its expansion and diversification of its activities, from 2016 to assemble railcars designed to meet the rail development program in Algeria. These railcars, called '' Coradia Liners' were designed to travel on major European routes as well as to meet the replacement constraints of inter-city rolling stock on the major French lines, do we indicated during the ceremony, stressing that '' Coradia Liner '' comes from a return of more than 30 years experience in high speed trains. Electric or dual-mode (electrical and thermal), this train can travel on all channels in the conventional network at a speed of 200 km / h and can accommodate up to 900 passengers. No less than 17 trains of this type will be assembled in 2017 on behalf of the National Company for Rail Transport (SNTF). - See more at: http://www.lestrepublicain.com/comp...lée-sort-de-lusine-cital#sthash.f5FEHuB6.dpuf


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

BIRTOUTA - ZERALDA | Double Track Electrified Railway Line | 23 Km Updates

Late September 2015




> *La gare de Tassala El Merdja*​*Aujourd'hui​*​​


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

RELIZANE - TIARET - TISSEMSILT | Railway line | 185 km Updates

Late September 2015



> Dtw Ain Defla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

Good to see that there are countries investing so heavily in public transport. Impressive projects, especially in the heat I imagine Algeria has.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

DJELFA - LAGHOUAT | HSR | 110 km Updates.




> *La maquette d'étude pour la gare de Djelfa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

SAÏDA - MOULAY SLISSEN | Railway Line | 120 km Updates.


Late September/ Early October 2015




> Saida train station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Beni Saf Train station​


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1506789592975770&set=pcb.1506790069642389&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

OUED TLELAT - AKID ABBES | High Speed Rail | 198 km Updates.


Late September/ Early October 2015




> Agence Anesrif​


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

thanx for update


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Gogi555 (May 30, 2015)

Good pics


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

ALGIERS A memorandum of understanding was signed Wednesday in Algiers by the Ministries of Transport and Industry and Mines with a Chinese public company in Algeria for the creation of a joint venture specializing in the manufacture of trainsets , metro and tram.
Present at the signing ceremony, the Minister of Transport, Boudjemaa Talai, the Minister of Industry and Mines, Abdeslam Bouchouareb and the Chinese ambassador in Algiers Yang Guangyu.

The company will be created as part of a partnership between the national railway company (SNTF), the company Algiers Metro and economic manufacturing company for railway equipment, on the one hand and the Chinese company , on the other hand.

In a statement after the signing, Mr. Talai said that the agreement "is in the context of foreign direct investment from China to Algeria for the creation of a large joint venture manufacturing train sets of "adding that the product will be aimed at local and African markets.

For his part, the representative of the Chinese company said the agreement also will allow his group to produce in Algeria "all types of trains trains, metro and tram line with international standards and able to meet the request of Algeria in this area. "

Mr. Bouchouareb said that this agreement is part of the industrial policy adopted by the government.

In addition, the Minister said that the Renault-Algeria plant has produced since its commissioning one year ago the equivalent of 14,000 units sold 95% to 5% and private companies, adding that he "asked the plant to continue its activity to increase the level of integration and the production of other types of vehicles in the future. "

In his speech, the Chinese ambassador said that "despite the difficult situation the world economy and the Algerian and Chinese economies" his country remains confident in the potential of Algeria, "stressing" the need to hoist the Sino-Algerian relations in terms of cooperation and partnership. "
http://www.aps.dz/economie/31395-si...-fabrication-des-rames-de-métro-et-de-tramway


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Siemens wins contract worth € 340 million in Algeria









The German leader in rail technology Siemens has won a market of 340 million euros for the modernization of a railway line 140 km of long-haul network in Greater Algiers, Siemens said in a statement.

This is the largest contract that Siemens rafler far in the rail sector. However, the project in question will be carried out by the company ESTEL RA, a joint venture between the National Society of Railway Transport (SNTF) and Siemens.

The aim expected by the modernization of this line is to allow trains to reach speeds of 160 km / h and higher throughput through operational safety and control systems that will be provided by the German giant , said the source.
Besides training of maintenance personnel, Siemens will supply the automated sorting technology that will optimize the flow of goods by freight modern technology.
http://www.leconews.com/fr/siemens-...-d-euros-en-algerie-09-12-2015-175852_262.php


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

BIRTOUTA - ZERALDA | Double Track Electrified Railway Line (*Updates*)



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

SAÏDA - MOULAY SLISSEN | Railway Line (*Updates*)



> _*Moulay Slissen Freight station*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

OUED TLELAT - AKID ABBES | High Speed Railway line (*updates*)



>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

EL AFFROUN - KHEMIS MILIANA | Railway Line (*updates*)



>


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

Love the size of this project! Especially if I see the overcrowded roads on pictures. It's nice to see the investments in public transport. Keep it up!


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

30 new EMD locomotive GT46ACE 4000 HP first one arrive in march


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*TEBESSA - SIDI BEL ABBES | Highlands Railway line*



> [dailymotion]x3s2eo4[/dailymotion]


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*DJELFA - LAGHOUAT | High speed Railway line (HSR)*



>


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

A new railway station in Algiers









Quote:
Algiers will have a new railway station. The study of the project has been entrusted by the National Agency of study and monitoring the implementation of railway investment (Anesrif) to an Italian group of consultants for $ 7 million . The studies will be delivered within 20 months.


According to the technical description of the book obtained by TSA, the future railway central station of Algiers is designed on two levels that will dominate parking in the basement. Home, window operators and offices will be located on the ground floor, boarding will be at the level of the floor where the platforms are planned. A hotel and a shopping center will be located in direct proximity of the station to complete the wide range of services offered to travelers.
The new railway station will be based in Algiers Kourifa (El Harrach) in the eastern suburbs of the capital. The station is designed to allow travelers to take advantage of intermodal transport. It is, indeed, expected it to be a place of exchange between the commuter rail lines and outlines, in addition to the possibility of direct exchange between different modes of transport.
http://www.tsa-algerie.com/20160317/nouvelle-gare-ferroviaire-alger/


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

blida station


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thénia - Tizi-Ouzou railway line



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481870&page=8


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Oued Tlelat - Akid Abbès HSR line



> [DAILYMOTION]x3xh1dw[/DAILYMOTION]


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644592&page=9


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Birtouta - Zeralda Double Electrified Railway Line 



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513290&page=20


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Saïda - Moulay Slissen Railway line



> Youb station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558787&page=6


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

:banana::banana:Alstom signs a frame agreement to extend Cital’s activities and produce locally Coradia regional and intercity trains for Algeria








Alstom, EMA (Entreprise Métro d'Alger), Ferrovial and SNTF (Société Nationale des Transports Ferroviaires) today signed a frame agreement to extend the activities of the joint venture Cital [1] to include the assembly and maintenance of regional and intercity trains, in addition to its current focus on Citadis trams. 

The agreement was signed by Yacine Bendjaballah, Managing Director of SNTF, Aomar Hadbi, CEO of EMA, Salah Melek Managing Director of Ferrovial, and Henri Bussery, Managing Director of Alstom Algeria, at the CIHN (Comité Intergouvernemental de Haut Niveau Algéro-Français) in Algiers. The signature took place in the presence of the French Prime Minister, Manuel Valls, and the Algerian Prime Minister, Abdelmalek Sellal.

The new agreement also includes SNTF’s entry into the Cital joint venture as a shareholder [2]. SNTF intends to order 98 Coradia trains from Cital, based on Alstom’s Coradia Polyvalent in its bimodal version. The acquisition is part of the operator’s plan to extend its rail network from 3,000 km to 12,500 km by 2025, own a larger fleet able to circulate on various types of lines, and offer an enhanced quality of service to its passengers. 

The Cital site in Annaba, currently dedicated to the assembly and maintenance of Citadis trams, will be extended from the current 46,000 m2 to 190,000 m2. It will house an engineering department, new production lines, and a maintenance depot. It will have the capacity to produce one Coradia train per month. 

The new activity will progressively create up to around 270 direct jobs at the Annaba site, currently employing more than 240, and several hundred indirect ones. Alstom will provide training and will transfer skills, know-how and technology to Cital’s employees for the production and maintenance of the new trains. 

“This signature represents a very significant agreement with our partners in CITAL, EMA and Ferrovial, with whom we have carried out successful tramway projects in several cities in Algeria and now also SNTF, who will join the Joint Venture. Cital’s extended activity will certainly contribute to the emergence of a railway hub in Annaba, reinforcing Algeria’s industrial sector while offering a larger number of people the opportunity to travel via reliable, safe and environmental-friendly modes of transport. This new milestone is an important step in Alstom’s global strategy and efforts to be closer to its customers,” said Gian Luca Erbacci, Senior Vice President of Alstom Middle East and Africa. 

More than 300 Alstom employees are based in Algeria. The company has delivered 98 Citadis trams to the cities of Algiers, Constantine and Oran and is presently working with Cital on delivering new Citadis tramway solutions to the cities of Ouargla, Mostaganem,Setif, and Constantine for its second tramway line. In July 2015, Alstom was awarded acontract by SNTF to supply 17 Coradia Polyvalent intercity trains [3]. 

[1] Alstom (49%), Ferrovial (41%) and EMA (10%)

[2] SNTF takes 10% while Ferrovial holds 31%

[3] Designed, produced and tested in Reichshoffen in France

http://www.alstom.com/press-centre/...ia-regional-and-intercity-trains-for-algeria/


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

The expansion would create up to 270 direct jobs, in addition to the 240 currently employed at the Annaba facility.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Will the Saïda - Moulay Slissen Railway line be electrified?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Nexis said:


> Will the Saïda - Moulay Slissen Railway line be electrified?


The electrification is planned for this line like some others existing lines. But no news for now.









http://www.unep.org/transport/new/pcfv/pdf/Algeria2015_Electrificationdureseau.pdf


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...le-view/view/emd-locos-arrive-in-algeria.html
> 
> *EMD locos arrive in Algeria*
> 09 Jun 2016
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Alstom Coradia *

On those lines : 
Alger-Oran-Bechar
ALger-Constantine-Annaba


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Alstom to deliver 17 Coradia Polyvalent trains to SNTF



Alstom has signed a contract with Algeria’s Société Nationale des Transports Ferroviaires (SNTF) to supply 17 Coradia Polyvalent inter-city trains. The contract is worth around 200 million euros. The first train will be delivered in January 2018.

















© Alstom Transport/ Design & Styling

This investment is part of SNTF’s programme to modernise and extend its network. The trains will link Algiers to destinations such as Oran, Annaba, Constantine and Béchar.

"We are delighted that SNTF has placed its confidence in Alstom. Already adopted by SNCF and the French regions since 2009, Coradia Polyvalent is the ideal choice to meet Algeria's transport needs.*Algerian passengers can be sure that they are travelling on trains with the latest technical innovations, combining comfort, performance and protection of the environment,"*said Gian-Luca Erbacci, Senior Vice-President of Alstom Transport in the Middle East and Africa.

The Coradia Polyvalent for Algeria is a dual-mode train (diesel and electric, 25 kV) able to travel at 160 km/h. With a total length of 110 metres, the train has six carriages and provides capacity for 265 passengers.

Coradia Polyvalent meets the needs of SNTF and its passengers. It is adapted to the environmental conditions of the country (sand, external temperatures) and has a highly efficient air conditioning system. The train also has a fully low floor for easy access and movement on board. Accessible to everyone, particularly passengers with reduced mobility, it respects the latest TSI[1]*PRM standards. Finally, the train’s design and highly efficient motors eliminate noise and vibration for unparalleled comfort.

The teams at Alstom’s site in Reichshoffen, France will design, produce and test the 17 trains. Five other French sites will contribute to the project: Saint-Ouen for the design, Le Creusot for the bogies, Ornans for the motors and alternators, Tarbes for the traction chains and Villeurbanne for the on-board electronics and passenger information system.

Alstom’s Coradia range benefits from 30 years of experience. Its 3,000 trains have travelled over four billion kilometres.
http://www.alstom.com/press-centre/2015/7/alstom-to-deliver-17-coradia-polyvalent-trains-to-sntf/


----------



## Jeff Hawken (Jun 15, 2009)

chaking-2014 said:


>


That's the first photo I've seen of the new GM locos in Algeria.
I see they are class 060 DT.
Is there any further information available?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

^^


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Siemens to automate railway network in Algiers metropolitan area








Largest-ever railway automation order for Siemens – 340 million euros
Expansion of passenger and freight transport
Rail engineering permits speeds of up to 160 km/h und increases throughput
Siemens is to supply the signaling, safety and control systems for the 140 km long-distance rail network in the Algiers metropolitan area. The order will be carried out by ESTEL RA, a joint venture of state-run Algerian Railways SNTF (Société Nationale des Transports Ferroviaires) and Siemens. "As rail automation market leaders, we are supplying state-of-the-art technology to Algeria: cross-border rail services at up to 160 km/h for passengers and freight, shorter headways and greater line utilization", says Jochen Eickholt, CEO of the Mobility Division at Siemens. The order volume for Siemens amounts to some 340 million euros and is the biggest rail automation order that the company has ever won.
With over three million inhabitants, Algiers is the country's largest city and, at the same time, Algeria's most important transport hub. Expanding the railway network is designed to shift traffic from road to rail, thus reducing the daily congestion in the greater Algiers area and improving the mobility of the city's inhabitants. Network commissioning is planned for the end of 2019. The railway network includes 18 stations and is designed for both goods and passenger transport. It is to be equipped with signaling, safety and control systems, as well as shunting and telecommunications technology. Siemens is supplying the first expansion stage of the ETCS European Train Control System. This permits speeds of up to 160 km/h and enables trains to travel at shorter intervals, thus increasing so-called throughput. Siemens is supplying automated shunting equipment for the freight line which will optimize goods handling with modern cargo technology. In addition, the Algerian rail operator personnel will receive training in how to operate and maintain the new system.
The Algerian government is investing in the country's infrastructure as part of a five-year economic stimulus package. One focus is on the expansion and construction of the public transportation system. In recent years, Siemens has already provided ETCS signaling systems for the mainline railway links from from Boughezoul to M'Sila and to Tissemsilt, Mecheria to El Bayadh, Djelfa to Laghouat, and Beni Mansour to Bejaia, as well as for Algeria's all-important rail freight line between Senia and the Port of Arzew.
http://www.siemens.com/press/en/pre...se/2015/mobility/pr2015120107moen.htm&content[]=MO


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Birtouta - Zeralda Double Electrified Railway Line 



> _Zeralda station_


Infrarail SPA


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Algeria seems like it has a surprisingly good railway system.

What are the fastest track speeds going to be?


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

zaphod said:


> Algeria seems like it has a surprisingly good railway system.
> 
> *What are the fastest track speeds going to be*?


160 KM/H


----------



## mouadh25 (Oct 16, 2013)

For now 160 km/h, but there are several Hight Speed Railways projects under construction for regional lines where the speeds will be 220 km/h first sections will be operational by the end of 2017


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

New locomotives # GT46AC
Class 060DT
20 locomotives of 30 planned have been received, these trains manufactures in the United States of America. By Electro Motive Division (EMD) equipped with latest technologies and power of 4300 hp, are equipped with a new signaling system and a new braking system in addition to an electronic fuel injection engine.
And in the program of modernization and extension of the SNTF network Abederzak Mekroubi, responsible at the level of the SNTF announced that Alstom will deliver 17 Coradia Polyvalent trains to SNTF in January 2018 The contract amount is approximately 200 million euros, .
These trains will link, among others, Algiers to the cities of Oran, Annaba, Constantine and Bechar.
Gian-Luca Erbacci, Senior Vice President of Alstom in the Middle East and Africa, said:
"We are delighted with SNTF's confidence in Alstom. Already adopted by SNCF and the French regions since 2009, Coradia Polyvalent is the ideal choice to meet the transport needs of Algeria. Algerian passengers are guaranteed to travel on a train that benefits from the latest technological innovations that combine comfort, performance and environmental protection,

The Coradia Polyvalent for Algeria is a two-mode train (thermal and electric-25kV) that can run at a speed of 160 km / h. With a total length of 110 meters, the train has six cars and a capacity of 265 passengers.

Coradia Polyvalent meets the needs of SNTF and its passengers. It is adapted to the climatic conditions of the country (sand, outdoor temperatures) and has a very efficient air conditioning system. In addition, this train has a low floor for easy access and movement on board. Accessible to all, and in particular to persons with reduced mobility (PMR), it complies with the latest TSI PMR standard.

Finally, the architecture of the train and its powerful engine make it possible to eliminate the noises and vibrations offering unequaled comfort of travel.

The Alstom site in Reichshoffen, France, will design, manufacture and validate the 17 Coradia trains. Five other sites in France will participate in this project: Saint-Ouen for design, Le Creusot for bogies, Ornans for engines and alternators, Tarbes for traction chains and Villeurbanne for embedded computing and traveler information.


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

edit


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

ALGIERS capital HAVE A NEW RAILWAY DESERT 

This new rail link will concern Birtouta, Tessala El-Merdja, Sidi Abdallah, Sidi Abdallah University and Zeralda.

The new 23-km-long Birtouta-Zeralda rail link, part of the development of the Algerian region for the modernization and extension of the railway network on the outskirts of Algiers, inaugurated last Sunday by President of the Republic, Abdelaziz Bouteflika, The project of this railway line thus opens up the western region of Algiers, notably the coastal towns of Zeralda which are not yet connected to the railway network. A work that will certainly benefit the thousands of users penalized by the traffic jams that often characterize the regions of Algiers-West; This line that draws 50,000 passengers a day will be a breath of fresh air for the thousands of motorists who use this journey on a daily basis.
The Director General of Anesrif (National Agency for the Study and Monitoring of the Realization of Railway Investments), Azzedine Fridi, will specify in this regard that the work of this project is totally finished and received. "We'll be there. This project was delivered in its entirety on schedule. The years 2016 and 2017 are important for us, as other projects will be received, "revealed the DG who has boosted the agency since his arrival in 2011. The project manager, Rachid Benmahdjoub, Proud to have participated in the realization of this great project. "The challenges never frightened me, on the contrary they encouraged me to multiply efforts. In fact, I am really proud to have contributed fully to the realization of this project, "said the engineer. Moreover, the inhabitants of this part of Algiers-West, met on the spot, have not hidden their satisfaction with the reception of this great project and await impatiently the putting in function of this railway line. "We are looking forward to seeing the train move for the first time in this region, it will solve all transport problems and create a special activity in our region, it will boost all the communes that it crosses," they told us Proudly declared. This section also includes five stations: Birtouta, Tessala El-Merdja, Sidi Abdallah, Halte university Sidi Abdallah and finally Zéralda. It should be noted that this rail link is dual-track electrified and the train will run at 140 km / hour and will be equipped with the high-performance ERTMS level 1 system and a GSM-R type telecommunications system. Continuing its development program, Anesrif has launched, as it will be recalled, two studies extending this line, the first spreads from Zéralda to Aïn Bénian of a total linear of 15 km; The second one whose studies have been entrusted to the South Koreans who have already made a visit along the corridor of this future project which starts from Zeralda to reach the coastal city of Gouraya via Tipasa and Cherchell 91.7 km long. In the future, Algerians will be able to reach the seaside towns of Tipasa and Cherchell by a modern two-way electrified train. The government has invested billions of dollars in this strategic sector for the development of the country. The SNTF has programmed, from the central station of Algiers, links on the new section, Birtouta-Zéralda spaced one hour, the duration of the shuttle between the two municipalities is 50 minutes. It should also be noted that the overall cost of this project, which is entrusted to an Algerian-Turkish consortium composed of Infrarail (Algeria), Yapi Merkezzi (Turkey) and Setirail (project management), is in the region of 35 billion DA. The other major project, Thénia-Tizi Ouzou, will be received in the course of next year.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> > *Modernisation and upgrade of 202 main-line and suburban passenger coaches by Algeria’s national rail company in Sidi Bel Abbès*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648347&page=86


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> > *First test of the Saïda - Moulay Slissen railway line*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558787&page=7


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> *Oran - Arzew Railway Line*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1775603


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> *Tebessa - Sidi Bel Abbès Railway Line*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484310&page=5


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> *Saïda - Moulay Slissen Railway Line*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558787&page=7


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

> *Bouira - Algiers*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1141727&page=102


----------



## 8166UY (Nov 19, 2011)

I've said it before, but I really love the pace in which Algeria is working on it's infrastructure. Really impressive!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The reopening of the Annaba - Tunis railway line is planned for next summer. ^^



> *LIGNE FERROVIAIRE ANNABA-TUNIS
> La desserte sera pour cet été*
> 
> Après plusieurs années d'absence, le train sera bientôt remis en service. Après la levée des contraintes techniques, l*a desserte Annaba-Tunis sera remise en service dès cet été, apprend-on de source interne à la Société nationale des transports ferroviaires (Sntf)*. Selon cette dernière, toutes les solutions ont été trouvées pour la réhabilitation du réseau, et les essais techniques sont en cours afin de vérifier l'état des rails et procéder à la réouverture de la desserte ferroviaire reliant Annaba à Tunis, a expliqué la même source.
> ...


http://www.lexpressiondz.com/actualite/260292-la-desserte-sera-pour-cet-ete.html


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow.

Very nice railways!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...r-algerian-inter-city-trains.html?channel=538

*Design finalised for Algerian inter-city trains*
Monday, February 27, 2017




























_ALGERIAN National Railways (SNTF) and Alstom have unveiled interior and exterior designs for a new fleet of Coradia Polyvalent bi-mode (diesel and 25kV ac electric) multiple units, which will be introduced on services from Algiers to Oran, Annaba, Constantine and Bechar from January 2018_

SNTF awarded Alstom a contract worth around €200m in July 2015 to supply 17 six-car sets, which will be built at the company’s Reichshoffen plant in eastern France. Each 110m-long set will seat 254 passengers

...


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Alstom and SNTF reveal the design of Alstom’s new "main line" train for Algeria

Quote:
Alstom and the National Rail Transportation Company of Algeria (SNTF) have unveiled the design of the new Coradia Polyvalent "main line" train destined to run in Algeria during the 4th edition of the International Transport, Logistics & Mobility Exhibition to be held in Algiers.

In July 2015, SNTF ordered 17 Coradia Polyvalent trains from Alstom as part of a project to modernise and extend its network. The trains’ entry into commercial service, notably connecting Algiers to the cities of Oran, Annaba, Constantine and Bechar, is scheduled from January 2018.

"The project is underway and is progressing extremely well - at full speed!" said Yacine Benjaballah, Managing Director of SNTF. "We are very satisfied with the progress made and the results obtained. This train will become a national asset, satisfying the needs of our passengers who will be proud to use it."

"The design of Coradia Polyvalent for SNTF was developed by Alstom's Design&Styling department in close collaboration with the SNTF teams. Through the design, the teams have attempted to evoke the modernisation, movement and beauty of Algeria’s landscapes with the shared goal of offering passengers a unique and comfortable travelling experience," said Henri Bussery, General Manager of Alstom Algeria.

The external livery of the train reflects the various landscapes travelled through (city, countryside, coasts, mountain), through its subtly reflective coating. The interior of the train is spacious and bright. The train is fully air-conditioned and has a dining area and comfortable seating.

Coradia Polyvalent for SNTF benefits from the latest technological innovations. It is a bimodal train (diesel or 25kV electric) capable of running at speeds of 160 km/h. With a total length of 110 metres, the train has six cars and can accommodate 254 passengers. It is adapted to the climatic and environmental conditions of the country with a highly efficient air conditioning system. Its low floor facilitates access and movement on board, in particular for people with reduced mobility (PMR). The architecture of the train and its powerful engine eliminates noises and vibrations, offering unrivalled comfort of travel.

The 17 trains are being manufactured at Alstom’s site in Reichshoffen, France. Four other Alstom sites in France are involved in the development of the trains: Le Creusot for the bogies, Ornans for the motors, Tarbes for the traction system and Villeurbanne for on-board electronic and passenger information systems.




































http://www.alstom.com/press-centre/...n-of-alstoms-new-main-line-train-for-algeria/


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

new night train cars upgrade in Algeria enter sevice in 2018


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Affroun - Khemis Miliana Railway line*



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503941&page=8


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

KABYLIE-Algérie by Kamel BOUIZRI, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Saïda - Moulay Slissen (120 km) Railway line lastest tests*



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558787&page=7


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Thenia - Tizi Ouzou Electrified Railway line first tests. Inauguration planned for next week*



>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481870&page=11


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Finally


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

More details...



> *Train to link Algeria, Tunisia*
> 
> *The Algerian National Transportation Company (SNTF) and the Tunisian National Railways (SNCFT) will start operating six trips by train a week, a source in Algeria said.*
> 
> ...


https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20170509-train-to-link-algeria-tunisia/


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

abdeka said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481870&page=11


Any news about the inaguration of the Thenia - Tizi Ouzou?
The line is in use, or...?

And; what is the current situation of the Saïda - Moulay Slissen line?

And also, when the trains on the Annaba - Tunis line will start to run? Which rolling stock will be employed here?

Ghostpoet


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ghostpoet said:


> Any news about the inaguration of the Thenia - Tizi Ouzou?
> The line is in use, or...?
> 
> And; what is the current situation of the Saïda - Moulay Slissen line?
> ...


Yes, the Thenia - Tizi line is in use.











The Saïda - Moulay Slissen line is in use between Saïda and Oran since the 1st of May.



> *
> La ligne ferroviaire Saida-Oran via Sidi Bel-Abbès mise en service*
> 
> 
> ...



For the rolling stock, we don't know yet. But I will post the information as soon as possible.


----------



## krisu99 (May 16, 2008)

[/URL]

Here you may find an updated *map of railway lines in Algeria*.

If you activate the "Nouvelles Gares" layer, recently built stations are shown. By clicking on them, a pop-up shows the year of inauguration.

gree line: Line in operation
red line: Line section U/C
pink line: Construction abandoned or recent line closed

Hope this may help understanding the ambitious Algerian railway infrastructure construction initiative...


----------



## HARRACHI58 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Transmach holding Company is interested in Algerian markets*


> May 10, 2017
> 
> The Russian company, specializing in the production and maintenance of train and train wagons, Transmash Holding, is seriously interested in the Algerian market, leconews website reported on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


https://www.dzbreaking.com/2017/05/10/transmach-holding-company-interested-algerian-markets/


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

The longest railway tunnel in the history of Algeria is on course for completion. The construction of the Gantas railway tunnel is part of the project of doubling the track with rectification of the railway line between the stations of El Affroun and Khémis Miliana of the Algiers-Oran line. The total length of this two-tube tunnel is 14.68 km. The left side is 7.3 km long, and the right side is slightly longer 7.355 km. Currently, 13.70 km have been dug, representing a completion rate of 93.2%. The work is being done by China's CRCC / CCECC Group and is expected to be complete in July 2017.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

chaking-2014 said:


> The longest railway tunnel in the history of Algeria is on course for completion. The construction of the Gantas railway tunnel is part of the project of doubling the track with rectification of the railway line between the stations of El Affroun and Khémis Miliana of the Algiers-Oran line. The total length of this two-tube tunnel is 14.68 km. The left side is 7.3 km long, and the right side is slightly longer 7.355 km. Currently, 13.70 km have been dug, representing a completion rate of 93.2%. The work is being done by China's CRCC / CCECC Group and is expected to be complete in July 2017.


Do you konw the price of the tunnel ?


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Gadiri said:


> Do you konw the price of the tunnel ?


 no information on its value


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Bourreuse B45 UE Matisa
Cosider*









https://www.matisa.fr/lightbox/?pid=1666


*Regaleuse R21 Matisa
Infrafer
3 units *









http://www.matisa.fr/lightbox/?pid=1463

*Regaleuse R21 Matisa
Infrarail
4 units *









http://www.matisa.fr/lightbox/?pid=1350


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

https://www.matisa.fr/wp-content/up...entation-du-reconditionnement-MATISA-FR-1.pdf


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hauts Plateaux Railway Line (Tebessa - Sidi Bel Abbès)*




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1484310&page=6


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Naâma*

Train de marchandises en direction de Béchar by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Train de marchandises passant au pied des Monts des Ksours by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Train de marchandises passant au pied des Monts des Ksours by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Train de marchandises en direction de Béchar by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Train de marchandises en direction de Béchar by Ath Salem, sur Flickr

Train de marchandises en direction de Béchar by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

The SNTF receives a second loan for its modernization A new plan on the rails








Quote:
The objective of this modernization plan is to reach the threshold of 60 million passengers and 17 million tonnes
of freight per year from 2020.


Modern design and comfort worthy of international standards in our trains as of next March. Yacine Bendjaballah, general manager of the National Railway Transport Company (SNTF), who was speaking yesterday on Channel 3, promises to do so.

The company, which has been in deficit and short-listed since 2011, has just won a second bank loan to continue its growth program, begun in 2015, through an agreement with BNA. "We already had a loan of 68 billion dinars to finance the 2015-2020 growth program which is progressing very well and we have just released a second loan of 58 billion dinars for a second program (2020-2025) which must support the growth established by the first program, "explains Yacine Bendjaballah.

"This sum will be used to finance the acquisition of new trains, spare parts and the realization of various infrastructures to accompany the new train lines received to date," said the same source. Under these two programs, the rehabilitation of railway stations and the installation of electronic signage, new services, acquisition of new infrastructure and new trains are planned.

Creating a Railway Policy

"We will enter a new phase of professionalization of the staff and the creation of a railway police, which must be framed by legislation, training and upgrading of personnel", announces it still. The objective of this modernization plan is to reach the threshold of 60 million passengers and 17 million tonnes of freight per year from 2020 onwards. But not only will the company become profitable by then.

Once this first objective has been achieved, SNTF will have to "develop its activities around the industrial fabric, including the phosphate processing plants and the major industrial centers of the country, among which is the forthcoming entry into operation of the" Bellara iron and steel plant ".

The SNTF currently has the necessary production tools, says its director, quoting "the acquisition of 30 locomotives and 380 phosphate transport wagons as well as the availability of the spare part for the next ten years, adds the transport of containers from the port of Djendjen ". Its director also announced that all the old trains used by the SNTF will be renovated or replaced by new ones. The signing ceremony of the agreement between the SNTF and the BNA will be held before the end of the week.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844029&page=5


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

first coradia for algeria out of factory 
In July 2015, SNTF ordered 17 Coradia Polyvalent trains from Alstom as part of a project to modernise and extend its network. The trains’ entry into commercial service, notably connecting Algiers to the cities of Oran, Annaba, Constantine and Bechar, is scheduled from January 2018.

"The project is underway and is progressing extremely well - at full speed!" said Yacine Benjaballah, Managing Director of SNTF. "We are very satisfied with the progress made and the results obtained. This train will become a national asset, satisfying the needs of our passengers who will be proud to use it."

"The design of Coradia Polyvalent for SNTF was developed by Alstom's Design&Styling department in close collaboration with the SNTF teams. Through the design, the teams have attempted to evoke the modernisation, movement and beauty of Algeria’s landscapes with the shared goal of offering passengers a unique and comfortable travelling experience," said Henri Bussery, General Manager of Alstom Algeria.

The external livery of the train reflects the various landscapes travelled through (city, countryside, coasts, mountain), through its subtly reflective coating. The interior of the train is spacious and bright. The train is fully air-conditioned and has a dining area and comfortable seating.

Coradia Polyvalent for SNTF benefits from the latest technological innovations. It is a bimodal train (diesel or 25kV electric) capable of running at speeds of 160 km/h. With a total length of 110 metres, the train has six cars and can accommodate 254 passengers. It is adapted to the climatic and environmental conditions of the country with a highly efficient air conditioning system. Its low floor facilitates access and movement on board, in particular for people with reduced mobility (PMR). The architecture of the train and its powerful engine eliminates noises and vibrations, offering unrivalled comfort of travel.


----------

